# tar xf ISOFILE



## balanga (Jun 3, 2021)

When extracting files from an ISO using `tar xf ISOFILE` I get:-



> No name and/or group mapping for uid,gid : (0,0)



Can I either suppress this msg or map some uid,gid to the files?


----------



## a6h (Jun 3, 2021)

Are you doing that over NFS? What about `7z x file.iso`? Same error?

Can you mount it?

`$ mdconfig -a -t vnode -f file.iso`

```
md0
```
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /mnt`
`# umount /mnt`


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2021)

Are you extracting them as a user? Then you won't be able to set the ownership of files/directories that are owned by root:wheel (which is what uid 0 gid 0 is).


----------



## balanga (Jun 3, 2021)

vigole said:


> Are you doing that over NFS? What about `7z x file.iso`? Same error?
> 
> Can you mount it?
> 
> ...


It's not an error. The ISO extracts OK I just get these warning msgs about ownership.

As a matter of fact, I am doing it with an NFS mounted ISO and extracting to an NFS mounted share.

I'll try doing locally and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## balanga (Jun 3, 2021)

Just tried locally, and don't see any of these warnings, so will look at permissions on the NFS share.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2021)

balanga said:


> and extracting to an NFS mounted share.





balanga said:


> so will look at permissions on the NFS share.


It's called "root squash", which means that root:wheel owned files are 'translated' to nobody:nobody as a security measure. It's a bit of security risk to allow root owned files on NFS shares.


----------

